# Chuck Norris Miniature?



## davidpal92 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello all

I'm not quite sure where to post this so here goes anyway...


Does anyone know where I could get a 28mm Chuck Norris miniature..? (or as close as) 

Link to Rules discussion thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1035731#post1035731

David
(P.S. No Chuck Norris jokes)


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

they keep trying, but even the plastic breaks the mould


----------



## davidpal92 (Jun 23, 2008)

ghazghkull-killyork said:


> they keep trying, but even the plastic breaks the mould


I set myself up for that one didn't I.....


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

What stats do you plan on giving him??


----------



## davidpal92 (Jun 23, 2008)

DestroyerHive said:


> What stats do you plan on giving him??


Once I have a model sufficently awesome enough then I will write a 40k profile for him...

it's been sort of a running joke at my local club so he will be as good as... well.... Chuck Norris.

David


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

lol yeah sorry about that, i couldnt help it  but no i have no idea. try on ebay? you may have to make one to the right scale though.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

ghazghkull-killyork said:


> they keep trying, but even the plastic breaks the mould


Haha. Excellent.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

http://www.artizandesigns.com/list.php?man=3&page=1 Maybe one of these coyboy mini's head stuck on a space marine body?


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/390/chuckxc2.jpg/sr=1

Came across this the other day.


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

His stats should start out godly, and rapidly decrease each turn as the joke gets old.

No model suggestions though.


----------



## davidpal92 (Jun 23, 2008)

4thswasi said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/390/chuckxc2.jpg/sr=1
> 
> Came across this the other day.


but where to get it... lol




Anarkitty said:


> His stats should start out godly, and rapidly decrease each turn as the joke gets old.
> 
> No model suggestions though.


just some randoms:

I was thinking bs8, ws8, strength 10, monstrous creature, 5 attacks, 2+ save 3+ inv.... special rule for cc: Round house kick, pick one enemy model in cc with chuck if hits, remove model from play. chuck then gains a wound. but chuck cannot make any other attacks for that round of combat.


how about this, with a green stuff beard and cowboy hat...
http://www.reapermini.com/Miniatures/Chronoscope/latest/50190

David


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

davidpal92 said:


> but where to get it... lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think his roundhouse kick is underpowered. 
how about
Roundhouse kick
Chuck Norris's roundhouse kick has the power to send a carnifex into low orbit. Just standing too close to such awesomeness is dangerous for your health and the backwash of energy can inflict massive damage to anyone in the immediate area.

Whenever Chuck would have a chance to fight in combat he instead uses the following rules to represent him roundhouse kicking.
After all assault moves have been made and all defenders have reacted but before any dice have been rolled for the actual combat, resolve Chuck's roundhouse kick in the following way. The player who is using Chuck Norris places an apocalypse barrage template on the board with its central hole centred on Chuck, it may be rotated in any way. Resolve the Kick as if it were an apocalypse barrage attack with the following profile Roundhouse kick : Strength: D Ap: 1 Apocalypse barrage: 6. 

Note that Chuck does not suffer damage from his own roundhouse kick. Though Firendly units nearby that were not expecting the awesome may not be so lucky. 




> how about this, with a green stuff beard and cowboy hat...
> http://www.reapermini.com/Miniatures/Chronoscope/latest/50190
> 
> David


i think you would need a full head swap, the head looks a little oriental to me. Maybe one of the militia freecompany heads with a hat swap or a catachan head with beard/hat sculpt.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Chuck norris may appear anywhere on the board once per turn but this does not count as his movement as the universe merely moves for him.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

If Chuck Norris passes his 3++ save against any attack, instead resolve the attack as if the model who caused the attack has been hit. Chuck Norris is so tough that bullets sometimes see who they are aimed at and would rather return to their sender than risk being crushed against Norris. 


If Chuck Norris is still on the board at the end of the game, he wins. Not the owning player, not the oppoenent. Chuck Himself wins. He also automatically beats everone else in the same room.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Basic Rending Donkey stats and rules, then modify with Chuck-specific ones, like the ones above.


----------



## davidpal92 (Jun 23, 2008)

when I have more than a few moments on my laptop(currently rebuilding a RC Nitro car) then I will create a thread for his rules which I will try and continually update and modify as I/we write them... until that moment please collate them in your head and help me find an Chuck Norris worthy model to run with.... (trying to keep on topic)

David


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Basic Rending Donkey stats and rules, then modify with Chuck-specific ones, like the ones above.


Nope, because we all know that Chuck rides Rending Pony. That's the Apoc Formation that takes them both. Its almost double the destruction, because the Texas Ranger will find you


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Mayhaps these could be of some use. COmbine one with the reaper mini body and skulpt a man beard and you are sorted. 
http://www.maxmini.eu/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=22_23&products_id=132


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Chuck Norris minature? Chuck Norris is to awesome to captured in plastic/resin/metal.

Sorry, lol. I could not find any.


----------



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> ...If Chuck Norris is still on the board at the end of the game, he wins. Not the owning player, not the oppoenent. Chuck Himself wins. He also automatically beats everone else in the same room.


This made me actually laugh out loud.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Raptor_00 said:


> This made me actually laugh out loud.


glad you approve :wink:


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Chuck Norris's roundhouse kick has the power to send a carnifex into low orbit. Just standing too close to such awesomeness is dangerous for your health and the backwash of energy can inflict massive damage to anyone in the immediate area.
> 
> Whenever Chuck would have a chance to fight in combat he instead uses the following rules to represent him roundhouse kicking.
> After all assault moves have been made and all defenders have reacted but before any dice have been rolled for the actual combat, resolve Chuck's roundhouse kick in the following way. The player who is using Chuck Norris places an apocalypse barrage template on the board with its central hole centred on Chuck, it may be rotated in any way. Resolve the Kick as if it were an apocalypse barrage attack with the following profile Roundhouse kick : Strength: D Ap: 1 Apocalypse barrage: 6.
> ...


hahaha I love this! But we all know Bear Grylls would pwn Chuck Norris :grin:


----------



## davidpal92 (Jun 23, 2008)

Something Yellow said:


> hahaha I love this! But we all know Bear Grylls would pwn Chuck Norris :grin:


ok.... who gets to tell your next of kin that you died due to a roundhouse kick to the face...


Also... Heres the link to the rules discussion thread
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1035731#post1035731


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

:goodpost: haha well played


----------



## davidpal92 (Jun 23, 2008)

4thswasi said:


> :goodpost: haha well played


Thank you



Another model idea... (really like this one)
http://www.reapermini.com/Miniatures/chronoscope clothing male cloth/latest/50174


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I can't find you a chuck mini, but I can get you 4 :victory:










'Action dude' is form the golgo island range:

http://golgoisland.free.fr/


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Niiiice. I've been lookin everywhere for this. lol


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

4thswasi said:


> Niiiice. I've been lookin everywhere for this. lol


It's a shame hasslefree don't do him, they have some amazing pop culture sculpts.


----------



## davidpal92 (Jun 23, 2008)

Varakir said:


> I can't find you a chuck mini, but I can get you 4 :victory:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOLY.... we have a winner.... (ordered)
+Rep

Direct link to models: http://shop.eastridingminiatures.co.uk/gg26-1981-p.asp


David


----------



## Cho Kai (Oct 21, 2011)

You could always just use a Draigo with a Chuck Norris head. 


1d4chan said:


> Draigo, who is actually Chuck Norris in terminator armour. Seriously, he carves names into Daemon Primarch's hearts, beats Bloodthirsters barehanded and makes swords out of them.


----------

